# DVD melt down/HP DVD writer 740b



## Sultan of Swing (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello all this is my first thread. Thank you in advance for any and all help!!

My DVD/CD writer will read CD media, write to CD media but will not acknowledge any type of DVD media. I have never experienced a problem in the past. If there is a way to correct the problem without purchasing a new drive that would be great. However if purchasing a new drive is best than please advise. 

Specs:

I have a HP Pavilion a133on.

DVD writer/ CD writer is HP DVD writer 740b (this drive has the performance issue)

Other optical drive: IDE DVD DROM6216

Operating system: XP (version 5.1.2600)

Firmware revision: HJ24

Sound Card:Realtek (Model:Realtek AC' 97 Audio)

I have used many types of DVD media with no issues. Current media used is Magnavox DVD-R, HP DVD-R and Verbatim DVD-R

In hope of being more clear....my drive will not detect any DVD placed in the drive. It does easily detect, read any commercial CD. It also burns (with no problem) to CD-R media. I do not understand how it can exclude DVD format yet accommodate CD format.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I would look for a new driver/firmware for the dvd drive. I woudn't think you need a new drive. It can also be sometimes certain brand cds (cd-r/w,dvd (+/-) r/rw) doesn't work with some drives. just how it is and you have to buy the right brand. If you have previously burned dvd disks before, do those still work in the drive?

I would frst check HP's website though for the driver/firmware for it.


----------



## Sultan of Swing (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Snoopdogie187.....I did update the firmware prior to the post with no luck. I understand about purchasing the correct media. In the past I have found four brands to work and have continued using the same media. But my drive will not playback any DVD media whether it straight from the studios or disc I have burned, on this same drive, from the past.

It works great when burning or reading commercial CDs! 

Any more input? 

Thanks to all who read this and reply. I am lost without my burner.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Have you checked to see that XP is seeing the drive as a DVD (+/-) rw drive and not just CD - rw?

Also how old is the drive now?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is running in dma mode


----------



## Sultan of Swing (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you both for assisting. Yes my primary drive it is operating in Ultra DMA mode. My secondary drive is running in DMA mode. The computer is almost five years old. XP is seeing the (burner/primary) drive as CD only! Previous to this problem it would automatically detect a DVD was present within the drive. This no longer occurs. Is there a way to get the (burner/primary) drive to recognize DVD media again?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

In device manager try removing the burner (uninstall) from the computer then either press the scan for hardware button or restart your computer. You may also want to try the firmware again (even an older one if you can get it).

If you really want to know if it is the computer or the burner, put the burner into another computer and see if it works that way.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------

